# Oldenburg Conformation Critique



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I cannot see much negative to say about her. She has nice legs (rear a bit posty) and good coupling, long neck , good shoulder. Nice looking mare.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks like she has been a brood mare? Good choice really.. she is correct except for a long coupling and a weak coupling and the big belly making for a swayed back (likely from being a brood mare). She looks correct the rest of the way and she appears sound. If she is sound and working and you want to improve her, get her trotting up long hills on a loose rein.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know anything about her history. I wish I did. We got her for free from a lady that had her for a few months. It was one of those many owners in a short time, don't know anything, deals. Anyways, she was a bag of bones when we got her. She had terrible teeth, rain rot, and ulcers. I've had her for 3 years and I've been dying to know her history. The registry said they couldn't do anything for me unless I knew something about her, like her sire or dam. ugh! She came with a Thoroughbred mare, who has yet to be identified as well. Her tattoo was too faded to read correctly. According to the lady we got them from, they came to her together. It is all a huge mystery...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

take a picture of the tattoo and see if you can't adjust the settings to see the tattoo more clearly. 

She looks like a total sweetie.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Elana said:


> She looks like she has been a brood mare? Good choice really.. she is correct except for a long coupling and a weak coupling and the big belly making for a swayed back (likely from being a brood mare). She looks correct the rest of the way and she appears sound. If she is sound and working and you want to improve her, get her trotting up long hills on a loose rein.


 
YOu see, this confuses me, regarding the "coupling" . in another thread you spoke about the coupling being good if the hip joint and the SI joint lined up. in that photo, I percieve that they do. And, I see no "wasp waistedness". so, I commented taht the coupling looked good, as that is what I see. but you say not . I think i may not be understanding what you meant before. Wish you could draw on it with a marker and show me what you mean.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

QOS said:


> take a picture of the tattoo and see if you can't adjust the settings to see the tattoo more clearly.


I'll try that, thanks! I have a picture of the tattoo that I can play with right now. Maybe I'll make another thread with the edited picture, for some added help. It would be great to know SOMETHING. haha 

I should have said this before. Willow is a pasture puff. I ride her about once a month and it is very light stuff. We have been looking into breeding her, but since she hasn't been identified she would have to go through inspection again. Also, her foal wouldn't be Oldenburg NA it would be ISR. Either way, it is all very expensive and we just weren't ready for it this year.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> YOu see, this confuses me, regarding the "coupling" . in another thread you spoke about the coupling being good if the hip joint and the SI joint lined up. in that photo, I percieve that they do. And, I see no "wasp waistedness". so, I commented taht the coupling looked good, as that is what I see. but you say not . I think i may not be understanding what you meant before. Wish you could draw on it with a marker and show me what you mean.


The LS in this hores appears to be ahead of the peak of croup and ahead of the hip.. so it lacks support. 

A horse that *develops* a sway back has a weak coupling (LS placement and construction). This horse has developed a sway in her back.. as opposed to having been born that way.. gravity has taken its toll because the construction is a bit weak.. so the main cables on the suspension bridge have stretched. (Her sway does not appear a congenital sway as you might see in some Saddlebreds with this from birth.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

BTW if this horse were 7 and not 17.. she would have the world ahead of her as her oyster she is so nicely put together.. assuming she also had the mind...


----------

